# Ultimate battle of Gerald Gentas: PP v VC v AP v IWC v Hublot!



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

Among the gerald genta-esque designs, which is your favorite watch?

Patek Philippe 5711









Vacheron Constantin Overseas









Audemars Piguet Royal Oak









IWC Ingenieur









Hublot Big Bang









Vote now! And discuss!


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

PP:-!
it just ticks more boxes than the others.\IMHO


----------



## Jim123 (Oct 13, 2009)

I voted Audemars Piguet, but I prefer the AP 15400 -the 41mm version with the second hand.

The PP is also very nice, and the IWC appeals to me as well based on its looks.


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Jim123 said:


> I voted Audemars Piguet, but I prefer the AP 15400 -the 41mm version with the second hand.
> 
> The PP is also very nice, and the IWC appeals to me as well based on its looks.


I own the AP 15300 that has exact same movement as the 15400 but in 39mm. And I also own the Patek Phillipe Nautilus with the power reserve and moon complication, and even though I love both of them I choose the PP because is more accurate than my AP. The question was which watch do you prefer? so overall PP, but if they would of ask just design wise? then it would of been though almost impossible for me to decide.
just my 0.02cts

Consider that I have own the AP for 4 days so the movement might need time to settle, will see... but as of today those are my thoughts:-!
update: last time I tested my AP, it's within 3 sec/day


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

My AP 15300 is within 1 second per day so accuracy is no big concern for me.

In my opinion it is an insult to have the IWC and the Hublot (especially the latter) in the same poll as the top 3. We are talking worlds apart in terms of quality.

My podium would be:

AP
PP
VC
.
. 
IWC
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Hublot

(Read into the dots what you will)


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

GETS said:


> My AP 15300 is within 1 second per day so accuracy is no big concern for me.
> 
> In my opinion it is an insult to have the IWC and the Hublot (especially the latter) in the same poll as the top 3. We are talking worlds apart in terms of quality.
> 
> ...


You are right the IWC and the Hublot are not in the same league but if I understand correctly he is looking for Genta designs only, regardless of their place on the horology world


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

heuerolexomega said:


> You are right the IWC and the Hublot are not in the same league but if I understand correctly he is looking for Genta designs only, regardless of their place on the horology world


Fair enough. But beauty can only be skin deep!


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

PP for me as well. I have gone from not liking that design at all to liking it quite a lot--same with the AP. In order: PP, AP, VC, IWC, Hublot.


----------



## Raff (Sep 10, 2012)

heuerolexomega said:


> Consider that I have own the AP for 4 days so the movement might need time to settle, will see... but as of today those are my thoughts:-!


Dude, i swear u buy a high end watch every month!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

awesome poll


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Raff said:


> Dude, i swear u buy a high end watch every month!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


jajaja, but there is no purchase planed in April!... so I will break the insanity!:-!


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

heuerolexomega said:


> jajaja, but there is no purchase planed in April!... so I will break the insanity!:-!


We'll see about that


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the responses so far.

Like Jorge said, this poll is about comparing watches in this design theme, not brand worthiness. These are the 5 most similarly designed watches and they all may have their individual strengths and weaknesses.

I know that IWC and Hublot are the classic underdogs on this one. VC and Hublot are technically Gerald Genta "inspired" designs. I wouldn't go so far as to call it an insult, I'm sure there are people who would prefer the hublot among the 5 ( they may just not be forum inhabiting guys lol). It will be interesting to see if there are preferences beyond the trinity.


----------



## sheon (Dec 15, 2012)

The Nautilus for me: sleek and svelte. 

You forgot Bulgari's Octo, also a Genta design:


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

shoen said:


> The Nautilus for me: sleek and svelte.
> 
> You forgot Bulgari's Octo, also a Genta design:


That's right! I was looking at putting it in but was unsure.


----------



## Wolvesq (Mar 17, 2013)

The Nautilus and Royal Oak are neck and neck, but I give a slight edge to the Patek. The 5711 in person is just haunting -- such a gorgeous blue. I also think, though, that the white faced Royal Oak looks better than the white faced Nautilus. But ultimately the blue Naut trumps them all.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Nautilus by a mile for my wrist.


----------



## Omjlc (Dec 19, 2011)

The Nautilus. It blew me away when I tried it on. The Overseas and AP a close second (I can't choose between them). Agreeing with GETS on the remaining watches.


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

I personally never liked the old ingenieur models, even though i,m a big iwc fan. I have a pilot, a portugese and a aquatimer. But the new ingenieurs are looking good to me and i,m just waiting for them to get to my ad so i can take a look up close and find out the prices.

View attachment 1017963


HD


----------



## kylemacca01 (Mar 20, 2011)

Id take the PP out of all the watches but i think the design of the IWC is very nice. The case shape is far nicer to my eyes than the VC for example which is extremely ugly!


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

kylemacca01 said:


> Id take the PP out of all the watches but i think the design of the IWC is very nice. The case shape is far nicer to my eyes than the VC for example which is extremely ugly!


For some reason The Overseas do nothing to me, I wouldn't say that it's horrible but I just haven't found the angle.


----------



## systemcrasher (Aug 10, 2012)

Same here, VC Overseas without Chrono looks very....incomplete.

Would be a close call between the PP and AP, but I personally like AP better as it looks sharper with all the hard lines and edges - including hands, markers.. PP with it's rounded edges gives more subdued and softer feel. They are both very classy watches, I guess it boils down you your taste and what you are looking for in your next watch..

There is always the Gerald Gentas Micky Mouse watch you can consider b-)


----------



## cedargrove (Mar 10, 2011)

I can say I am not a huge fan of Genta designs, but the PP and AP are growing on me.


----------



## omega1234 (May 17, 2012)

I said Nautilus, but I also love the APRO. I wouldn't put Hublot up there though, its not popular on here.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Purely based on design, I voted for the Overseas. Both the RO and Nautilus are stunning; can't go wrong with any of the three IMO. But I love the the bracelet and bezel (and Maltese cross tie in) of the VC while still getting a textured dial (though admittedly not nearly as striking as the RO's).


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

I'm surprised by the lack of love Hublot gets around here.

I would guess that more non-watch lovers would pick the Hublot over the Nautilus.


----------



## Galactic Sushiman (Dec 3, 2012)

shnjb said:


> I'm surprised by the lack of love Hublot gets around here.
> 
> I would guess that more non-watch lovers would pick the Hublot over the Nautilus.


What would a non-watch lover do here?

FYI, I shown all the GG models to my wife, who could not care less about watches in general, and she said there was no competition: the AP and PP are perfect, and the Hublot is by far the least interesting design... We believe our personal knowledge makes our guesses more educated, but sometimes it doesn't 

For the French speaking audience ''un peu de science éloigne de Dieu, beaucoup de science rapproche de Dieu''- Pascal

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Well then who are all these trolls buying Hublots?



Galactic Sushiman said:


> What would a non-watch lover do here?
> 
> FYI, I shown all the GG models to my wife, who could not care less about watches in general, and she said there was no competition: the AP and PP are perfect, and the Hublot is by far the least interesting design... We believe our personal knowledge makes our guesses more educated, but sometimes it doesn't
> 
> ...


----------



## Galactic Sushiman (Dec 3, 2012)

shnjb said:


> Well then who are all these trolls buying Hublots?


You know you can go to a music lovers forum and ask who prefer Justin Bieber to Mozart, and say that people are not representative of the population when they declare preferring Mozart, it does not prove much 

Those Hublot guys, and Justin Bieber fans, are not going to brag about it in those forums, it's suicide 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Hey I wouldn't compare Hublots to Justin Bieber now.

Hublots do make nice cases.


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

shnjb said:


> Well then who are all these trolls buying Hublots?


$400 millon worth of hublot is sold in a year. Obviously rich people must be kinda dumb haha.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

RO then IWC for me.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I went with the Vacheron Constantin Overseas with the white dial, the bracelet and the detailing is simply divine. While I was also considering the Audemars Piguet Royal Oak, I found the bracelet on the Royal Oak to be less comfortable, and was less able to conform to my 6.75" wrist.

In comparing my VC Overseas with the Patek Nautilus and AP Royal Oak, I find the VC to be a bit dressier, due to the Maltese cross design elements in each bracelet link, and in the bezel. The design and size is more contemporary, and perhaps in time, it'll reach the iconic status of the Nautilus and Royal Oak.


----------



## Reese's TimePieces (Jun 14, 2011)

GETS said:


> In my opinion it is an insult to have the IWC and the Hublot (especially the latter) in the same poll as the top 3. We are talking worlds apart in terms of quality.
> 
> My podium would be:
> 
> ...


Exactly how I feel! Well said. :-!


----------



## Kevin_Lomax (Feb 9, 2013)

IMO the AP RO is the classic Genta - his best work.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

I want to change my vote to VC Overseas.... Held one in my hand for first time yesterday and now I am hooked. Good thing I didn't have $20k to burn at the time - Must. Focus. On. Obtaining. JLC (per my master plan, lol).

;-)


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

I suppose it would be OT to just clarify that GG had nothing to do with the Overseas. Still, I get your theme, but are you only considering models currently available as new? If not, I'd nominate VC's original member of the "Jumbo" Rat Pack; the 222 with 1120 caliber (aka 2120 for AP and 28-255 for PP). Just consider only 750 were made, and just 120 in 18k/steel! Still not by Genta though...


----------



## arusso826 (Apr 2, 2013)

Tough call, but its the Nautilus by a nose. I love the Royal Oak. The design and look are something you never forget. Nevertheless, I can't change the way my heart feels. 

Though not a Genta design, I also love the Aquanaut. I know people have a love/hate relationship with it but to me it is a very cool piece in Patek's collection.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

I would vote for the Nautilus. Here a photo I made last Sunday. I really love the dial!! It has so many faces!


Patek Nautilus 5711 19 by Bidle, on Flickr

Some more to show what I mean;


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 11 by Bidle, on Flickr


Patek Nautilus 5711 29 by Bidle, on Flickr


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 08 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## retrodrive (Sep 6, 2012)

I like Hublot and I own one. Shoot me. Only now the company is starting to pay some attention to the design of their Classic Fusion line of watches. The current Classic Fusion offerings are pretty boring and unimpressive. My next watch is RO 41mm so obviously I have voted for AP. Love the Nautilus but it makes no sense for me to own it together with AP RO unless it is the Power Reserve Calendar Moonphase version.

Most Hublots sold out there are the Big Bangs, which compete directly with the ROO line of AP watches. Given the ROO line has beautiful movement, I would choose Hublot over AP ROO 90% of the time based on the aesthetics. When I compare both watches on my wrist, Hublot has more interesting case design as well as better proportions. ROO seems too narrow and too tall. Big Bang looks wider and that compensates for the thickness of the case. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

Girard-Perregaux Laureato


----------



## Pete B. (Dec 30, 2016)

arcadelt said:


> Girard-Perregaux Laureato
> 
> View attachment 11220346


Love the new Laureato and GP in general (I have a 1966 though), but my choice from this group is the Overseas Blue dial.


----------



## m0c021 (Feb 17, 2014)

mleok said:


> I went with the Vacheron Constantin Overseas with the white dial, the bracelet and the detailing is simply divine. While I was also considering the Audemars Piguet Royal Oak, I found the bracelet on the Royal Oak to be less comfortable, and was less able to conform to my 6.75" wrist.
> 
> In comparing my VC Overseas with the Patek Nautilus and AP Royal Oak, I find the VC to be a bit dressier, due to the Maltese cross design elements in each bracelet link, and in the bezel. The design and size is more contemporary, and perhaps in time, it'll reach the iconic status of the Nautilus and Royal Oak.


Finding a good fit is usually the deciding factor with these integrated lug designs. I have to disagree on the VC being dressier. The VC is larger at 42mm vs 39mm Royal Oak listed, has arabic vs indices, thicker by close to 2 mm, and from my experience, felt much thicker at both the case and bracelet. Also, this is still just merely my opinion, but I feel that a 4:30 date makes the watch less dressy. Aesthetics wise, I actually like the Overseas a tiny bit more. However, the larger size made it a no go for me so I got the Royal Oak.



Tick Talk said:


> I suppose it would be OT to just clarify that GG had nothing to do with the Overseas. Still, I get your theme, but are you only considering models currently available as new? If not, I'd nominate VC's original member of the "Jumbo" Rat Pack; the 222 with 1120 caliber (aka 2120 for AP and 28-255 for PP). Just consider only 750 were made, and just 120 in 18k/steel! Still not by Genta though...


That was actually my first thought when I saw the thread.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Nice old thread resurrection!

I chose "Other" in the poll, because I think my fav is probably the Bvlgari Octo Solotempo Blue on bracelet... I love the angles and the blue and the arabic numbers.


----------



## ajsthe3 (Feb 17, 2013)

AP>PP>Hublot>VC>IWC


----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)

it's the overseas for me! b-)


----------



## gbandi (Jun 27, 2017)

I think doing this poll by price range makes more sense

>15k 
PP
AP
VC

5-10k
GP laureato (MSRP is 11k)
Zenith defy classic
IwC 3239
Bvlgari Octo 
Piaget Polo s


----------



## turbineboy (Jan 20, 2013)

AP and PP fall into almost the same category for me. Each has it's own charm. Both are stunning pieces. Somehow the VC (even with the chronograph) does not do much for me.

If speculating on just the outer design outlook the AP works best for me...I just love the shape and 39mm size RO which is perfect for my 7.25" wrist.
Now if you throw the offshore in, the PP wins by a mile. I simply can not bring myself to like the offshore.


----------



## mjb (Mar 17, 2006)

My rank:

#1 AP
#2 IWC
#3 PP
#4 VC
#5 Hublot


----------

